# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Otac na roditeljskom dopustu

## mlipovac

Bok  :Smile: 

Nisam pronašla odgovor na forumu za problem koji nas muči, pa ću pitati ovdje. Prema izmjenama Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama (NN 54/13) nakon isteka 6 mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta, i otac i majka imaju pravo na 4 mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta. U zakonu, koliko sam vidjela, nigdje nije izričito navedeno koliko mjeseci jedan roditelj može prenijeti na drugog, ali u raznim tumačenjima sam pronašla da je dva od četiri mjeseca neprenosivo. Ja sam koristila roditeljski dopust do godinu dana starosti djeteta koji je istekao sad 11.9., a prije isteka podnijeli smo zahtjev HZZO-u da otac koristi dodatnih dva mjeseca (u skladu s novim zakonom). Odbili su nas s obrazloženjem da je majka iskoristila kompletan roditeljski dopust od 6 mjeseci (iako sam ga u vrijeme izdavanje rješenja još uvijek koristila, dakle, nije istekao). Sad se žalimo na to rješenje, pa me zanima je li naše tumačenje točno i imamo li pravo na tih dodatnih 2 mjeseca. 

Stavit ću ovdje citat iz naše žalbe (koji btw. još nije poslan) jer mi se čini da bi bilo korisno razmotriti tu situaciju i za druge slučajeve kojih će sigurno biti. 

___

U navedenom Rješenju kao jedini razlog odbijanja mojeg zahtjeva stoji:
"... podnositelju zahtjeva nije priznato traženo pravo obzirom je majka djeteta iskoristila pravo na roditeljski dopust sukladno članku 14. st. 4 Zakona pa je odlučeno kao u izreci rješenja."

Protivim se ovakvom zaključku budući da majka u vrijeme predavanja zahtjeva i izdavanja rješenja svoje pravo još nije iskoristila, a ja sam izrazio svoju namjeru za korištenjem svojeg prava na roditeljski dopust. Prema tome, na našu situaciju se ne može primijeniti članak 14. st. 4. Zakona u kojem je navedeno da ako roditeljski dopust koristi samo jedan roditelj, sukladno dogovoru, isti se koristi u trajanju od 6 mjeseci za prvo i drugo rođeno dijete, odnosno 30 mjeseci za rođene blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete.  

Ako se na našu situaciju primijeni:

-  članak 14. st. 2 Zakona u kojem stoji da zaposleni i samozaposleni roditelj ima pravo na roditeljski dopust u trajanju od 8 ili 30 mjeseci, 
-  članak 14. st. 3 Zakona kojim se propisuje da pravo na roditeljski dopust koriste oba roditelja u trajanju od 4 mjeseca ili 15 mjeseci
-  članak 18. st. 3 Zakona kojim je omogućen prijenos prava s jednog na drugog roditelja

slijedi da imam pravo koristiti svojih 2 mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta od čega sam preostalih 2 mjeseca do punog prava prenio na majku djeteta. 

Dodatno navodim citat iz dokumenta Prijedlog zakona o izmjenama i dopunama Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama od prosinca 2012. godine, postavljenog na web stranici Vlade RH.

http://www.vlada.hr/hr/content/downl...6.%20-%202.pdf

"Produžavanjem minimalnog trajanja roditeljskog dopusta s tri na četiri mjeseca za
svakog od zaposlenih i samozaposlenih roditelja (4+4=8), te nemogućnost prijenosa dva od
četiri mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta na drugog roditelja, najčešće na majku djeteta, bit će
poticaj mnogim očevima da sukladno svojim radnim obvezama pokloni jedan dio vremena i
obitelji. Isto tako, ovim se zakonskim prijedlogom daje mogućnost roditeljima da skrb o brizi
za dijete produže za dodatnih dva mjeseca u skladu sa svojom odlukom i potrebama."

Budući da je navedeni Prijedlog zakona prihvaćen, smatram da je to aktualno tumačenje zakona.

__

Pozdrav svima, 
Martina

----------


## sasana

Nisam pravnica ali moje vidjenje je malo drugacije, a molim pravnice da me isprave ako sam u krivu. 
Dakle tijekom godinu dana (6 mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta i 6 mjeseci roditeljskog dopusta) otac mora najmanje 3 mjeseca (odnosno 90 dana) koristiti taj dopust kako bi se mogao produžiti za 2 mjeseca. Tih dodatnih 2 mjeseca možete koristiti i ti i suprug (znači svaki ima pravo 30 dana). 
Nema mi logike da ti odradis citavu godinu rodiljnog i porodiljnog dopusta, a otac niti jedan, bez obzira sto ta godina jos nije istekla (ali vjerojatno niste pisali zahtjev da on koristi od djetetovog 9 mjeseca zivota),  i da onda imas pravo na dodatna 2 mjeseca.
Imas na stranicama HZZO-a shemu Rodiljne i roditeljske potpore,u excelu, pa mozes pogledati.
http://www.hzzo.hr/03_01_08.php

----------


## mlipovac

> Nema mi logike da ti odradis citavu godinu rodiljnog i porodiljnog dopusta, a otac niti jedan, bez obzira sto ta godina jos nije istekla (ali vjerojatno niste pisali zahtjev da on koristi od djetetovog 9 mjeseca zivota),  i da onda imas pravo na dodatna 2 mjeseca.


Ovo što tvrdiš je vrijedilo do 1.7.2013., ali po novom zakonu se mijenja. Sva tumačenja koja sam pronašla, potvrđuju mi da imamo to pravo, ali HZZO je ipak odbio zahtjev. 

http://www.cuvarkuca.hr/preporuka/no...kim-potporama/

"Izmijenjeni Zakon donosi i poticaj očevima da od najranije dobi participiraju na konkretniji način u brizi za vlastito dijete. Naime, prema izmjenjenim odredbama Zakona, trajanje roditeljskog dopusta za prvo i drugo dijete umjesto dosadašnjih 6 mjeseci utvrđuje se u trajanju od 8 mjeseci i to pravo u pravilu koriste oba roditelja svaki u trajanju od 4 mjeseca.  Ako roditeljski dopust za prvo i drugo dijete koristi samo jedan roditelj, onda on neće trajati 8 već samo 6 mjeseci. Time novi Zakon propisuje neprenosivost 2 mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta na drugog roditelja."  

http://www.iusinfo.hr/DailyContent/T....aspx?id=15553

"Zakonodavac ističe da će produžavanje minimalnog trajanja roditeljskog dopusta s tri na četiri mjeseca za svakog od zaposlenih i samozaposlenih roditelja te nemogućnost prijenosa dva od četiri mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta na drugog roditelja, najčešće na majku djeteta, biti poticaj mnogim očevima da sukladno svojim radnim obvezama poklone jedan dio vremena i obitelji." 

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/ocevi...-clanak-579018

"Dogovore li se zaposleni roditelji da će otac ostati s djetetom još dva mjeseca kad ono napuni godinu dana, roditeljski dopust produljit će se na 8 mjeseci."

Tak da sam zbunjena.  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Nije 3!

Po novom otac mora iskoristiti dva mj roditeljskog da bi dobio jos dva. 

Ja sam se isto bila ponadala da ovo prenosenje dva mjeseca moze znaciti da majka bude 12 mj a otac 2 mj, ali nazalost i meni su rekli da ne moze. Samo ako otac iskoristi ta dva, dobije jos dva. Znaci da bi se majka morala vratiti na posao nakon 10 mj, patata ima pravo na 4. 
Ako majka iskoristi svih 12, otac nema nista, nazalost.

----------


## Beti3

mlipovac, smatram da si u pravu. 
Nisam pravnik, ali mi logika kaže da ste dobro shvatili zakon. Budite uporni i uporni. HZZO je jako trom aparat i okrenut sam sebi, a ne nama, korisnicima. Samo velika upornost će dovesti do dobijanja prava koja nisu tako jasno napisana. Na vlastitoj koži sam uspjela, naravno ne za ovakav slučaj, nego za 3 godine porođajnog, iako oni jedno moje prethodno rođeno dijete nisu uzimali u obzir, da ne ulazim u detalje, na kraju su shvatili da sam u pravu.

I nemojte se oslanjati samo na pisane žalbe. Idite tamo, kod pravnika, kod ravnatelja, i budite im dosadni i naporni. Izgleda da samo to pomaže u HZZOu.

----------


## mlipovac

Činjenica je da u zakonu to nije dovoljno jasno napisano, zato smo se i pozivali na ovaj prijedlog nacrta izmjena zakona koji je objavljen na stranicama Vlade i koji je prihvaćen. Tamo piše: "nemogućnost prijenosa dva od
četiri mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta na drugog roditelja". E sad, znači li to da se ne može prenijeti ništa ili se može prenijeti 2 mjeseca, a 2 mjeseca ne mogu, to je sad stvarno upitno. Budemo se borili.  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Ja kad citam sve mi zvuci logicno, ali na moja hodanja po hzzo-u u pravnice svi tumace da otac treba iskoristiti dva, da bi dobio dva mj. 

Evo i tu smo raspravljali o ovom, pri dnu sedme stranice, od mog posta br 355.

 forum.roda.hr/threads/33892-Dokumentacija-komplikacije-RD-produljenje-RD/page7

----------


## S2000

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33892-D...jenje-RD/page7

Od posta 335

----------


## mlipovac

> forum.roda.hr/threads/33892-Dokumentacija-komplikacije-RD-produljenje-RD/page7


Hvala za link.  :Smile:  Ja sam tražila po forumu, ali nisam našla tu temu. Kad pogledaš kako su to protumačili u Večernjem listu i na drugim mjestima, ispada da ovo naše tumačenje nije subjektivno, nego da stvarno slijedi iz zakona. Kontaktirala sam danas mailom i Obiteljski centar, baš me zanima što će reći.

----------


## mlipovac

I Milanka Opačić je na našoj strani.  :Wink: 

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ki-dopust.html

Po prijedlogu, roditelji nakon prvih šest mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta mogu podijeliti roditeljski dopust - četiri plus četiri. Ako jedan od roditelja prebacuje svoj roditeljski dopust moći će prebaciti samo dva mjeseca. Odnosno, ako roditelji žele sveukupno iskoristiti 14 mjeseci roditeljskog dopusta, najmanje dva mjeseca morat će koristiti očevi, koji su dosad u najčešćem slučaju prebacivali svoj roditeljski dopust na majku.

'Promijenili smo taj dio da bi to vrijeme mogli koristiti očevi kako bi malo više bili s djecom i dodatno sudjelovali u njihovu odgoju i odrastanju. Izmjenama zakona i ona dva sporna mjeseca nisu prenosiva na drugog roditelja', pojasnila je potpredsjednica Vlade, ujedno ministrica socijalne politike i mladih, Milanka Opačić.

----------


## mlipovac

Ima još materijala o tome. Ovo je revidirani sporazum o roditeljskom dopustu između Hrvatske i ETUC-a - Europske konfederacije sindikata koja se bavi postizanjem jednakosti između žena i muškaraca:

http://www.etuc.org/IMG/pdf/Croatia.pdf

"2. Dopust se dodjeljuje na razdoblje od najmanje četiri mjeseca, a radi 
promicanja jednakih mogućnosti i ravnopravnog postupanja prema 
muškarcima i ženama treba, u načelu, predvidjeti da on bude 
neprenosiv. Države članice na nacionalnoj razini putem svoga 
zakonodavstva i/ili kroz kolektivne ugovore, uzimajući u obzir 
postojeća rješenja o dopustu, propisuju načine za primjenu 
neprenosivog razdoblja. Kako bi se oba roditelja potaknulo na 
ravnopravnije uzimanje dopusta, treba predvidjeti da barem jedan od 
četiri mjeseca bude neprenosiv. Načini za primjenu neprenosivog 
razdoblja se na nacionalnoj razini propisuju zakonodavstvom i/ili kroz 
kolektivne ugovore, uzimajući u obzir postojeća rješenja o dopustu u
državama članicama."

Hrvatska je očito predvidjela 2 neprenosiva mjeseca, samo što to pravnicima u HZZO-u nije još jasno.

----------


## boobeebu

Da li mozda neko zna kako je zavrsila ova prica i da li su 2 mj.prenosiva tj.da li mama moze ostati 12mj.a tata 2mj.na roditeljskom dopustu?
Hvala

----------


## mlipovac

Što se nas tiče, otvorile su nam se neke druge opcije pa nismo dalje inzistirali na ovih 2 mjeseca, tako da ne znam kakva je primjena zakona dalje i što bi se desilo da smo to istjerivali do kraja. Također me zanima, samo čisto zbog znatiželje ovaj put. Sretno.

----------


## S2000

> Da li mozda neko zna kako je zavrsila ova prica i da li su 2 mj.prenosiva tj.da li mama moze ostati 12mj.a tata 2mj.na roditeljskom dopustu?
> Hvala


Ne moze. Majka moze biti 10, a onda tata moze 4.

----------


## ivarica

> Ne moze. Majka moze biti 10, a onda tata moze 4.


Ovo nije točno.

----------


## ivarica

> Da li mozda neko zna kako je zavrsila ova prica i da li su 2 mj.prenosiva tj.da li mama moze ostati 12mj.a tata 2mj.na roditeljskom dopustu?
> Hvala


Prenosiva su iako postoje različita tumačenja. Ako tvoj područni ured tvrdi drukčije,  odma nam se javi. Ne ovdje - na mail roda@roda.hr

----------


## S2000

Moj hzzo ured tumaci tako. Ja isla osobno pricati sa pravnicom. Dakle rodiljni dopust je prvih 6 mj. Iza toga je roditeljski dopust 4mj mami a 4 tati. Dva su mjeseca prenosiva, tako da mama ipak moze biti 12 mj ukupno s bebom (6+4+2). Ako se otac dadne ta dva mj majci, nema pravo na 13.i 14mj. 
Jos nigdje nisam cula ni procitala da je majka bila 12mj, a da je iza toga otac bio jos dva ekstra.

----------


## boobeebu

Hvala cure... 
Samo to su te cake...svako tumaci po svome i sada mi opet nije jasno sta je od toga tocno i na koji nacin ostvariti prava ako postoji mogucnost za tu opciju koju sam pitala... Ne znam...

----------


## ivarica

> Moj hzzo ured tumaci tako. Ja isla osobno pricati sa pravnicom. Dakle rodiljni dopust je prvih 6 mj. Iza toga je roditeljski dopust 4mj mami a 4 tati. Dva su mjeseca prenosiva, tako da mama ipak moze biti 12 mj ukupno s bebom (6+4+2). Ako se otac dadne ta dva mj majci, nema pravo na 13.i 14mj. 
> Jos nigdje nisam cula ni procitala da je majka bila 12mj, a da je iza toga otac bio jos dva ekstra.


Pošalji mi pls ime osobe u hzzo i datum kad ste pričale, nazvat ću središnji ured

----------


## ivarica

> Hvala cure... 
> Samo to su te cake...svako tumaci po svome i sada mi opet nije jasno sta je od toga tocno i na koji nacin ostvariti prava ako postoji mogucnost za tu opciju koju sam pitala... Ne znam...


Kako krenuti - tako da odeš u područni ured hzzo-a reci da to želite i donijeti dokumentaciju koja treba

----------


## S2000

A ne znam kako se tocno zvala teta, znam u kojoj sobi radi. To je bilo bas nakon sto je usvojen taj novi zakon. Meni je igralo ulogu da je netko sto duze s malenom, jer mi je bolje da krene  u jaslice sa 14 nego sa 12mj. Nakon sto mi je rekla da nema sanse da ja budem 12 mj na porodiljnom pa tata 2, dalje nisam istrazivala. Ima ona tema tu na rodi di se o tome pricalo i nitko nije potvrdio niti to ostvario.
Stvarno moze 12mj mama pa 2 tata? Jel mi kasno sad za to? Imam jos desetak dana roditeljskog  :Sad:

----------


## Tia

Molim pomoć jer se ne snalazim.

Trenutno sam na porodnom za 3. dijete. U prosincu ću morati dati zahtjev za produženje. Interesira me morali se suprug odmah odlučiti hoće li ili neće ići na roditeljski? Postoji li neki minimum koliko on mora biti na roditeljskom?

Trenutna situacija je da bi ja ostala na roditeljskom do godine dana znači nešto prije 16/07 jer tada je točno godina. Nakon toga i on i ja istovremeno uzmemo rad na pola radnog vremena i to tako do 01/10. I onda i on i ja se vraćamo raditi na puno radno vrijeme.

Je li to moguće? Što ako se situacija izmjeni i moramo nešto mijenjati je li moguće mijenjati donešeno rješenje?

----------


## jelena.O

uvijek se može rješenje mjenjati

----------


## sirius

> Molim pomoć jer se ne snalazim.
> 
> Trenutno sam na porodnom za 3. dijete. U prosincu ću morati dati zahtjev za produženje. Interesira me morali se suprug odmah odlučiti hoće li ili neće ići na roditeljski? Postoji li neki minimum koliko on mora biti na roditeljskom?
> 
> Trenutna situacija je da bi ja ostala na roditeljskom do godine dana znači nešto prije 16/07 jer tada je točno godina. Nakon toga i on i ja istovremeno uzmemo rad na pola radnog vremena i to tako do 01/10. I onda i on i ja se vraćamo raditi na puno radno vrijeme.
> 
> Je li to moguće? Što ako se situacija izmjeni i moramo nešto mijenjati je li moguće mijenjati donešeno rješenje?


 Vi bi u isto vrijeme koristili rad na pola radnog vremena, kao zamjena za roditeljski dopust ( ili produzeni dopust za trece dijete)?

----------


## ivarica

koliko sam ja upratila, vise ne postoji mogucnost istovremenog koristenja istog prava na roditeljski

----------


## abica_29

Evo nas slucaj. Sin nam je rodjen 12.12 2013.Ja sam bila na rodiljnom svojih 6 mj. S obzirom da muz nije mogao u pola mjeseca pocet sa rodiljnim, a meni isto nije odgovaralo da pocnem 12.6 radit jer je nam mojem mjestu radila druga osoba (radi se o osnovnoj skoli), onda je on poceo 1.7. sa svojim rodiljnim koji mu završava 8.12. O tetama u HZZO sve najbolje, ali blage veze one nemaju. Ovako mi je rekla šefica poslovnice da napravim. Ali zanima me da li mi imamo još neka prava na rodiljni za muža nakon tog datuma, jer ja ne bi više koristila ako ja imam pravo.

----------


## ivarica

muz ce iskoristiti svoja 4 mjeseca i ima pravo na tvoja dva mjeseca - ukupno 6 mjeseci roditeljskog

----------


## Tia

> Vi bi u isto vrijeme koristili rad na pola radnog vremena, kao zamjena za roditeljski dopust ( ili produzeni dopust za trece dijete)?


Pretpostavljam da se to zove produzeni za trece dijete.

----------


## sirius

> Pretpostavljam da se to zove produzeni za trece dijete.


Kuzim. Ali vi planirate koristititi taj trogodisnji tako da u ISTO vrijeme koristite OBOJe ( i mama i tata) rad ne 4 sata?
ili bi rad na 4 sata koristili naizmjenicno( prvo jedno vrijeme mama, pa onda tata ili kako vec) ?

----------


## Tia

> Kuzim. Ali vi planirate koristititi taj trogodisnji tako da u ISTO vrijeme koristite OBOJe ( i mama i tata) rad ne 4 sata?
> ili bi rad na 4 sata koristili naizmjenicno( prvo jedno vrijeme mama, pa onda tata ili kako vec) ?


Mi bi istovremeno koristili rad na 4 sata ako je moguće. Moramo nekako prebroditi ljeto i u rujnu adaptaciju na jaslice i prvašića pa smo mislili to tako. Naravno ako je moguće

----------


## abica_29

> muz ce iskoristiti svoja 4 mjeseca i ima pravo na tvoja dva mjeseca - ukupno 6 mjeseci roditeljskog


Ok, ali zasto moja dva ako on ima pravo na svojih 6  :Smile:  Da ne kompliciramo dalje, dakle nakon toga nemamo nikakva vise prava jer smo sveukupno iskoristili 12 mjeseci.

----------


## Beti3

> Ok, ali zasto moja dva ako on ima pravo na svojih 6  Da ne kompliciramo dalje, dakle nakon toga nemamo nikakva vise prava jer smo sveukupno iskoristili 12 mjeseci.


Da si ti koristila svoja 4 mjeseca, onda bi i otac imao pravo na svoja 4 mjeseca. Kako ti nisi iskoristila svoj dio roditeljskog dopusta, nego samo otac djeteta, po zakonu  mu možeš dati samo dva mjeseca, a dva "propadaju". ( tako je inače u svim slučajevima u kojima samo mama koristi roditeljski dopust, dva mjeseca svima propadnu)

Sve to piše u Zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim  potporama

----------


## Beti3

> Mi bi istovremeno koristili rad na 4 sata ako je moguće. Moramo nekako prebroditi ljeto i u rujnu adaptaciju na jaslice i prvašića pa smo mislili to tako. Naravno ako je moguće


U Zakonu piše da samo jedan roditelj odjednom može koristiti roditeljski dopust u pola radnog vremena, ali takav dopust tada traje duplo, u vašem slučaju možete ti i tvoj suprug NAIZMJENIČNO koristiti 60 mjeseci ( svaki 30) roditeljskog dopusta na pola radnog vremena ( mislim do 8.godine života djeteta). Svaki put kad se mijenja korisnik treba dati zahtjev i čekati rješenje
Cijelo to vrijeme se ( kako trenutno stoje stvari, bar je tako bilo prošli mjesec) dobiva cijela naknada za roditeljski dopust plus plaća od firme za pola radnog vremena.

----------


## abica_29

Da samo smo mi dodatno zakomplicirali jer sam ja u biti bila 7 a muz onda ima pravo na 5  :Smile:  hvala svima na odgovorima

----------


## ivarica

> Da si ti koristila svoja 4 mjeseca, onda bi i otac imao pravo na svoja 4 mjeseca. Kako ti nisi iskoristila svoj dio roditeljskog dopusta, nego samo otac djeteta, po zakonu  mu možeš dati samo dva mjeseca, a dva "propadaju". ( tako je inače u svim slučajevima u kojima samo mama koristi roditeljski dopust, dva mjeseca svima propadnu)
> 
> Sve to piše u Zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim  potporama


ovo je krivo tumacenje
svi podrucni uredi hzzo-a dobili su prije par tjedana tumacenje prema kakvom je zakon pisan - kako sam rekla, svoja dva mjeseca moze prenijeti ona suprugu. i on njoj

----------


## ivarica

> Ok, ali zasto moja dva ako on ima pravo na svojih 6  Da ne kompliciramo dalje, dakle nakon toga nemamo nikakva vise prava jer smo sveukupno iskoristili 12 mjeseci.



nema on pravo na svojih 6
rodiljni traje 6 mjeseci
roditeljski traje 4 mjeseca tebi i 4 njemu

----------


## andiko

tata koristi roditeljski za trece dijete vec dvije godine. ima jos cca 6 mjeseci. htio bi se iz raznih razloga prijaviti na pola radnog vremena. kolika bi mu bila naknada i koliko bi dugo trajala? hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Beti3

> Da si ti koristila svoja 4 mjeseca, onda bi i otac imao pravo na svoja 4 mjeseca. Kako ti nisi iskoristila svoj dio roditeljskog dopusta, nego samo otac djeteta, po zakonu  mu možeš dati samo dva mjeseca, a dva "propadaju". ( tako je inače u svim slučajevima u kojima samo mama koristi roditeljski dopust, dva mjeseca svima propadnu)
> 
> Sve to piše u Zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim  potporama





> ovo je krivo tumacenje
> svi podrucni uredi hzzo-a dobili su prije par tjedana tumacenje prema kakvom je zakon pisan - kako sam rekla, svoja dva mjeseca moze prenijeti ona suprugu. i on njoj


Što je krivo protumačeno?  Ovo su dva ista tumačenja  :Smile: 

I mama i tata imaju po 4 mjeseca.
Ako želi samo jedan roditelj koristiti 6 mjeseci, tada koristi svoja 4 mjeseca i još mu može drugi roditelj dati svoja dva. Ne četiri.
Uobičajeno je da to koristi mama, tate su još uvijek rjeđe u tome.
Kod abice je suprotan slučaj, jer je roditeljski koristio tata, a mama mu je dala svoja dva mjeseca. I to je to kod njih.

Sasvim jednostavno. I ne može se tumačiti nikako drugačije nego na jedan način.

----------


## S2000

Ivarica, meni isto nije najjasnije sto pises... ono gore sto si meni odgovarala-da li je to jos istina.

----------


## abica_29

E sad mi je malo jasnije. Ja to sve zovem rodiljni i prvih i drugih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Boxica

> tata koristi roditeljski za trece dijete vec dvije godine. ima jos cca 6 mjeseci. htio bi se iz raznih razloga prijaviti na pola radnog vremena. kolika bi mu bila naknada i koliko bi dugo trajala? hvala na odgovoru


pola plaće od poslodavca (s tim da je prijavljen na puno radno vrijeme), a od HZZO 1.663,00 jer ne mogu isplatiti manje
vrijeme mu se dupla (dakle ako sad ima 6 mj, onda može 12 mj raditi na pola radnog vremena)

----------


## andiko

uuuu hvala ti. to bi nam bilo super. ici ce mm sutra do hzzo predat zahtjev, pa se javim s info. :Saint:

----------


## ivarica

> Što je krivo protumačeno?  Ovo su dva ista tumačenja 
> 
> I mama i tata imaju po 4 mjeseca.
> Ako želi samo jedan roditelj koristiti 6 mjeseci, tada koristi svoja 4 mjeseca i još mu može drugi roditelj dati svoja dva. Ne četiri.
> Uobičajeno je da to koristi mama, tate su još uvijek rjeđe u tome.
> Kod abice je suprotan slučaj, jer je roditeljski koristio tata, a mama mu je dala svoja dva mjeseca. I to je to kod njih.
> 
> Sasvim jednostavno. I ne može se tumačiti nikako drugačije nego na jedan način.


sori, beti, ali propustila sam info otkud ti tolika informiranost o temi da bi mogla tvrditi da se ne moze tumaciti nikako drukcije
jer i na ovoj temi su ovog ljeta ljudi govorili (s200) da njihov podrucni ured tvrdi drukcije, imamo na rodi desetine takvih istih informacija, rrif i hrpa drugih "tumaca" daju bas to drugo tumacenje - da drugi roditelj ne moze iskoristiti svoja 2 mjeseca ako je prenio prvom dva.
radi se o krivom tumacenju, ali proizaslom iz dvosmisleno napisanog clanka,
dakle, situacija je sve samo ne jasna

----------


## ivarica

> Ivarica, meni isto nije najjasnije sto pises... ono gore sto si meni odgovarala-da li je to jos istina.


istina
pls idi odmah u vas podrucni ured pitati, pa ako daju drukcije tumacenje, onda da o tome dalje informiramo hzzo

ovo traje vec predugo

----------


## S2000

Kod mene su rekli da nakon prvih 6 mj, dalje mama ima 4, tata 4, od toga 2 prenosivo. Znaci bila sam 10 mj svojih i 2 tatinih pa sam ostala kuci 12mj. Ali tata nije mogao preostala dva (od 12.-14.mj maleninog zivota), jer ih gubi jer je meni prenio 2.

To nije ok? Po tebi je moguce da mama bude 12mj i onda tata 2 mj?

----------


## ivarica

> Kod mene su rekli da nakon prvih 6 mj, dalje mama ima 4, tata 4, od toga 2 prenosivo. Znaci bila sam 10 mj svojih i 2 tatinih pa sam ostala kuci 12mj. Ali tata nije mogao preostala dva (od 12.-14.mj maleninog zivota), jer ih gubi jer je meni prenio 2.
> 
> To nije ok? Po tebi je moguce da mama bude 12mj i onda tata 2 mj?


da, to ti govorim vec par mjeseci

----------


## Beti3

> sori, beti, ali propustila sam info otkud ti tolika informiranost o temi da bi mogla tvrditi da se ne moze tumaciti nikako drukcije
> jer i na ovoj temi su ovog ljeta ljudi govorili (s200) da njihov podrucni ured tvrdi drukcije, imamo na rodi desetine takvih istih informacija, rrif i hrpa drugih "tumaca" daju bas to drugo tumacenje - da drugi roditelj ne moze iskoristiti svoja 2 mjeseca ako je prenio prvom dva.
> radi se o krivom tumacenju, ali proizaslom iz dvosmisleno napisanog clanka,
> dakle, situacija je sve samo ne jasna


Ma nije to informiranost. Samo sam pročitala članak Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama. Ne mogu citirati direktno iz zakona, nego sa stranica HZZOa. Tu nema ništa dvosmisleno. Inače cijeli se zakon može skinuti.

*2.      RODITELJSKI DOPUST*

*VREMENSKA POTPORA*
*Zaposleni ili samozaposleni roditelj nakon navršenih 6 mjeseci života djeteta ima pravo na roditeljski dopust, koji može koristiti do osme godine života djeteta.  Pravo na roditeljski dopust je osobno pravo oba zaposlena ili samozaposlena roditelja, koje oni koriste u trajanju od 8 (za prvo, drugo rođeno dijete), odnosno 30 mjeseci (za rođene blizance, treće i svako sljedeće dijete). U pravilu oba roditelja koriste roditeljski dopust, svaki u trajanju od 4 ili 15 mjeseci (ovisno o broju rođene djece), no ukoliko sukladno dogovoru, pravo na roditeljski dopust koristi samo jedan roditelj, isti koristi roditeljski dopust u trajanju od 6, odnosno 30 mjeseci.*

----------


## tanja37

Molim vas za pomoć. Prijateljica iz fin.razloga mora ici raditi nakon prvih 6 mj.a zatim bi na roditeljski isao otac. Ima li pravo onda on biti 8 mj. ili ne?

----------


## ivarica

ne, on ima pravo na 6 mjeseci.
Ona svoja dva mjeseca kasnije moze iskoristiti sve do 8. godine

----------


## tanja37

Puno hvala!!!

----------


## Merida

Koliko dugo tata mora biti zaposlen da bi mogao koristiti roditeljski dopust?

----------


## andymb

Pozdrav svima!
Ovo je moj prvi post, morala sam se registrirati da vam napišen dva (možda uskoro i treći) primjera da tata ide na roditeljski dopust. Primjeri su iz prve ruke, nisu rekla-kazala.
primjer 1. - Mama je bila 12 mjeseci kući (6 mjeseci rodiljnog + 6 mjeseci roditeljskog dopusta) sa djetetom koje je rođeno 2010.godine. Ove, 2016. godine, otac aktivira svoja dva mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta. Već se vratio na posao  :Smile: 
primjer 2. - Mama je bila 12 mjeseci kući sa prvim djetetom (2011.godište), 12 mjeseci sa drugim djetetom. Kada je trebala roditi treće dijete, angažirali su se i raspitali. Našli tumačenje da može koristiti svoja dva+dva mjeseca roditeljskog za prvo i drugo dijete i dok je majka na rodiljnom za treće dijete. Ali je on umjesto toga da bude kući 4 mjeseca izabrao da radi pola radnog vremena. Mislim da je iskoristio samo mjesec dana, tj. radio je dva mjeseca pola radnog vremena.
I moj suprug planira iskoristiti to pravo, samo još ne znamo kada.
Nadam se da sam nekome pomogla.

----------


## andymb

nema pravo na svojih 6, nego ima svoja 4 + vaša 2

----------


## andymb

Ne znam koliko ti je još aktualno, ali tvoj muž nije iskoristio svih 6 mjeseci koje može koristiti, po ovome što si ti napisala. Ti si iskoristila 18 dana, a on 5 mjeseci i 12 dana (svoja 4 mjeseca, a ti si mu prenila svoj 1 mjesec i 12 dana). Po svemu bi zaključila da on nema više ništa, a ti imaš još 2 mjeseca. S tim da mu možeš dati još 18 dana, a ti svoj 1 mjesec i 12 dana (kad se od 2 neprenosiva mjeseca oduzme onih 18 dana koje si iskoristila) možeš iskoristiti do djetetovog 8. rođendana.
Uf, komplicirano je to kad sve napišem.

http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/rodi...zme-dva-481323

----------


## andymb

Ne znam koliko ti je još aktualno, ali tvoj muž nije iskoristio svih 6 mjeseci koje može koristiti, po ovome što si ti napisala. Ti si iskoristila 18 dana, a on 5 mjeseci i 12 dana (svoja 4 mjeseca, a ti si mu prenila svoj 1 mjesec i 12 dana). Po svemu bi zaključila da on nema više ništa, a ti imaš još 2 mjeseca. S tim da mu možeš dati još 18 dana, a ti svoj 1 mjesec i 12 dana (kad se od 2 neprenosiva mjeseca oduzme onih 18 dana koje si iskoristila) možeš iskoristiti do djetetovog 8. rođendana.
Uf, komplicirano je to kad sve napišem.

http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/rodi...zme-dva-481323

----------


## Cathy

Ako suprug koristi rodiljni dopust a treće je ili sljedeće dijete,  da li onda majka može koristiti do tri godine.  I kako se to onda računa?  U Hzzo-vom pravilniku piše 15 mjeseci jedan ili 15 mjeseci drugi,  ali kaj ako u drugih 6 mjeseci koristi suprug ona extra 2  mjeseca,  jel može nakon toga žena još dvije godine?

----------


## jelena.O

za svako iznad 2. deteta nema extra 2 mjeseca

----------


## Cathy

> za svako iznad 2. deteta nema extra 2 mjeseca


Hvala,  znači kratko i jasno. :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

ali vi možete kombinirati čak i biti oboje u isto vrijeme na roditeljskom za bilo koje dete

ti možeš koristiti stanku za dojenje u isto vrijeme on može koristiti ili roditeljkso pravo ili skraćeno radno vrijeme

----------


## Cathy

> ali vi možete kombinirati čak i biti oboje u isto vrijeme na roditeljskom za bilo koje dete
> 
> ti možeš koristiti stanku za dojenje u isto vrijeme on može koristiti ili roditeljkso pravo ili skraćeno radno vrijeme


To mislim ne bu trebalo, a financijski je isto.

----------


## Jadranka

Jel mozemo do bebinih godinu dana oboje biti dva mjeseca istovremeno na roditeljskom?

----------


## jelena.O

u principu može, bilo je takvih slučajeva

*cathy* u svakom slučaju sretno i čestitke

----------


## Cathy

> u principu može, bilo je takvih slučajeva
> 
> *cathy* u svakom slučaju sretno i čestitke


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## casa

Molim najljepše nekog tko se kuzi da pomogne. 
Muž je u radnom odnosu na određeno ostvario pravo na roditeljski dopust koji ja nisam koristila tako da je onda po meni on korisnik. Sad je muzu istekao ugovor i podnio je molbu da se zatvori i istodobno da mu se omogući daljnje korištenje tog prava po novoj osnovi kao nezaposlenom. Molba je odbijena i mi u čudu. Čitam zakon i ja bih pisals zalbu i pozvala se na cl. 29 stavak 4 gdje se kaze da ako korisniku istekne ugovor može nastaviti koristiti pravo kao nezaposlen ako je u roku od 30 dana.. Sto je. I u rješenju se spominje moj radnopravni status,  jer ja radim,  kao da ja prebacujem prsvo na muža. U zakonu stoji da je to pravo oba roditelja i ja to pravo nisam nikad koristila pa nr razumijem kako bih ja mogla prebacivat pravo koje je muz jedini koristio na muža? Sam ja luda ili?

----------


## Boxica

> Molim najljepše nekog tko se kuzi da pomogne. 
> Muž je u radnom odnosu na određeno ostvario pravo na roditeljski dopust koji ja nisam koristila tako da je onda po meni on korisnik. Sad je muzu istekao ugovor i podnio je molbu da se zatvori i istodobno da mu se omogući daljnje korištenje tog prava po novoj osnovi kao nezaposlenom. Molba je odbijena i mi u čudu. Čitam zakon i ja bih pisals zalbu i pozvala se na cl. 29 stavak 4 gdje se kaze da ako korisniku istekne ugovor može nastaviti koristiti pravo kao nezaposlen ako je u roku od 30 dana.. Sto je. I u rješenju se spominje moj radnopravni status,  jer ja radim,  kao da ja prebacujem prsvo na muža. U zakonu stoji da je to pravo oba roditelja i ja to pravo nisam nikad koristila pa nr razumijem kako bih ja mogla prebacivat pravo koje je muz jedini koristio na muža? Sam ja luda ili?


TM je roditeljski stekao kao zaposlena osoba te ne može nastaviti koristiti isti kao nezaposlena...
ovaj čl. koji ti navodiš se tiče roditeljske poštede od rada (roditelji koji su roditeljski stekli kao nezaposlene osobe)

----------


## casa

Pa kako su onda dobili otkaz? Ako su ga stekli kao nezaposleni onda nisu mogli dobit otkaz ili...?

----------


## Boxica

> Pa kako su onda dobili otkaz? Ako su ga stekli kao nezaposleni onda nisu mogli dobit otkaz ili...?


cijeli taj pasos ima naslov:
V. Prava roditelja koji ostvaruje drugi dohodak, roditelja poljoprivrednika i nezaposlenog roditelja 

dio 4, čl. 29 se odnosi na korisnike koji su stekli roditeljski kao nezaposleni, prekinuli ga zbog zaposlenja ili samozaspolenja (dio 3) i onda su na tom poslu dobili otkaz pa ponovo aktiviraju roditeljski kao nezaposleni

ukratko:
1. ako si roditeljski stekao kao zaposleni, samo tako ga možeš koristiti
2. ako si ga stekao kao nazaposlen, samo tako ga možeš koristit

nema miješanja

----------


## jelena.O

ima li šanse da se zaposli na određeno opet kod istog poslodavca, poslodavcu  to stvarno nije problem jer nema davanja za njega?

----------


## casa

To vrijedi za oba roditelja? Naime zvala sam zg i tamo kazu da može a u st da ne može. Ovima u st je sporno to da ja radim pa nismo u istom radnopravnom statusu. U zg mi teta kaze da je bitno da smo bili u istom statusu kad je muz tek krenuo na roditeljski. I znam,  imam papire doma,  od prijateljice kojoj je za roditeljskog istekao ugovor i kojoj je odobreno novo pravo kao nezaposlenoj.

----------


## casa

I ti onda iz tog pasusa nisu mogli koristiti roditeljski dok su bili zaposleni? Jer u zakonu pise da nastavlja...

----------


## jelena.O

Je roditelji bi trebali biti ravnopravni ali očito njima je Zagreb u nekoj drugoj državi u kojoj nije split

----------


## bucka

imamo 3 klinaca, pa znaci imamo pravo koristiti roditeljski dopust od 3 godine sve do 8. godine zivota trecerodjenog
iskoristila sam 1,5 godinu, pa mi je jos ostala 1,5 godina
muz nije koristio roditeljski dopust
da li je izvedivo da on za cca 2, 5 godine uzme npr. 2 mj roditeljskog, a dalje nastavim ja?

----------


## jelena.O

Ima on pravo i na drugo dijete na njegovih 2mjeseca,(najstarije ti je starije od osam godina?) možete kombinirati kak hocete

----------


## bucka

> Ima on pravo i na drugo dijete na njegovih 2mjeseca,(najstarije ti je starije od osam godina?) možete kombinirati kak hocete


najstarije 11, srednje 5,5, najmladje 4,3

----------


## jelena.O

Ok na srednje ima svoja 2mjeseca

----------


## bucka

thanx

----------


## angelina1505

> Ima on pravo i na drugo dijete na njegovih 2mjeseca,(najstarije ti je starije od osam godina?) možete kombinirati kak hocete


Ovojesigurno?

I kad imaš dvoje djece gdje je majka bila po godinu sa svakim? Otac može za drugo (ako je prvo starije od osam naravno) uzet dva mjeseca? U HZZO-u?

----------


## jelena.O

Ne nisam bila sigurna koliko joj je najstarije dijete
Sva djeca rađena iza 1.1.2009. Provjerit ću taj datum imaju pravo da je otac na plus 2mjeseca ukoliko se radi o prvom ili drugom djetetu da za treće nema gratis

----------


## laura29

Muž bi uskoro mogao ostati bez posla kao tehnološki višak (reorganizacija unutar tvrtke). Razmišljamo da u tom slučaju muž aktivira roditeljski dopust za drugo dijete za koje sam ja kao majka dosad iskoristila rodiljni u trajanju od 6 mjeseci (dijete trenutačno ima 5,2 godine).
E sad, zanima nas je li bolje zatražiti odlazak na roditeljski prije nego muž dobije otkaz (dosad radio na neodređeno) i time si produži staž za 8 mjeseci?
Ili: može li otvoriti roditeljski kao nezaposleni nakon što mu prestane ugovor o radu?
Ako može prije otkaza ostvariti pravo na roditeljski dopust, kako mu se nakon isteka roditeljskoga dopusta obračunava naknada na zavodu za zapošljavanje (ima neprekinuto 20 godina radnoga staža): uzima li mu se prosjek od roditeljske naknade ili prosjek zadnjih 6 isplaćenih plaća (jer bi ga vjerojatno čekao otkaz nakon povratka s roditeljskoga dopusta)?

----------


## jelena.O

mislim da kao nezaposlen ni ne može to ostvariti, treba pitati

----------


## laura29

Raspitala sam se na HZZ-u i dobila sljedeći odgovor: zaposlena majka ne može prenijeti roditeljski dopust na nezaposlenoga oca (u trenutku prenošenja toga prava oba moraju biti u istome statusu: nezaposlen - nezaposlena ili zaposlen - zaposlena). Ako nakon roditeljskoga dopusta oca/majku dočeka otkaz ugovora o radu kao tehnološki višak, naknada na burzi obračunava se prema prosjecima zadnjih triju isplaćenih plaća koje nisu opterećene bolovanjem.

----------


## jelena.O

a je li se ovo smatra bolovanjem?

----------


## casa

Da javim,  žalili smo se i mužu je odobren nastavak korištenja roditeljskog kao nezaposlenom. Dakle bitno je da su u trenutku prenošenja prava roditelji u istom radnopravnom statusu a ako kasnije dođe do otkaza roditelj ima pravo nastaviti koristiti pravo po drugoj osnovi.

----------


## Peterlin

> Da javim,  žalili smo se i mužu je odobren nastavak korištenja roditeljskog kao nezaposlenom. Dakle bitno je da su u trenutku prenošenja prava roditelji u istom radnopravnom statusu a ako kasnije dođe do otkaza roditelj ima pravo nastaviti koristiti pravo po drugoj osnovi.


Bitno je da ste se izborili, a sigurno će nekome dobro doći ovaj podatak.

----------


## nina020512

Primam naknadu kao Nezaposlena,muž je također nezaposlen. Ja sam inače studentica, a htjeli bi prebaciti porodiljni na tatu. ( iskreno najviše zbog ta dodatna 2 mjeseca ) jeli to moguće ili se može jedino ako se ja zaposlim? I jeli rad preko student servisa vrijedi kao zaposlenje? Jer kao redovan student nisam u mogućnosti zaposlenja drukčije da ne izgubim prava. I jeli sigurno ovo što se gore napisale da je dovoljno da tata bude 2 mjeseca da bi dobio ta dodatna dva? Pitam jer bebica je taman napunila 6 mjeseci pa da znamo imamo li vremena za prebacivanje.

----------


## matteja6

Pozdrav svima. 
Nova sam ovdje,pa se ispricavam na eventualnim greskama.

Naime, trenutno koristim svoja 4 mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta ( a sljedeca 4 bi trebao muz). Zanima me sto se dogada ukoliko ja dobijem otkaz za vrijeme trajanja "njegovih" 4 mjeseca?
Da li on moze nastaviti koristiti svoj roditeljski bez obzira sto cu ja biti nezaposlena?

----------


## Alice138

Pozdrav svima, ja sam suradnik Priloga Zdravlje/Život u 24 sata i radim temu "Očevi na porodiljnom".. Trebala bih nekog tatu koji je koristio porodiljni za sugovornika. Ima li među vama zainteresiranih za podijeliti svoje iskustvo porodiljnog dopusta? Molim da me kontaktirate na mob 098/224-757 ili na mail alice.jurak@gmail.com

----------


## styp3

Pozdrav svima,

imam pitanje oko očevih 2 mjeseca porodiljnog.

Djete je rođeno 2012 godine.

Majka je koristila 12 mjeseci porodiljni ( 6+4+2).

Mislio sam da ja imam pravo na 2 mjeseca porodiljnog do 8 godine djetea  i namjeravao sam to iskoristiti.

Medjutim iz HZZO-a sam dobio odgovor da to pravo imaju samo očevi djece rođene nakon 1.7.2013 ( kada je taj zakon donesen).

Da li je to istina ?

AKo da , nije li to diskriminacija ??

pozdrav

----------


## Kjuri

Pozdravljam Vas sve, ista je situacija kao u postu iznad. dijete je rođeno 2012. u trenutku donošenja zakona 01.07.2013. majka je iskoristila svojih 6+4+2 mjeseca. otac je predao zahtjev za svoja dva mjeseca roditeljskog dopusta do djetetove 8 godine i odbili su ga uz obrazloženje da je majka iskoristila dopust do 01.07.2013. također smatram da se radi o diskriminaciji, ako u zakonu piše da je do djetetove 8 godine, a moje dijete još nema 8 godina, kako se mogu pozivati na to da je zakon donešen tog i tog datuma. navodno ako je korisnik bio u trenutku donošenja zakona u korištenju onda može koristiti ta dva dodatna mjeseca. u navedenom vremenu bila sam na produženom porodiljnom (njega djeteta), tako da se u svakom slučaju namjeravamo žaliti. zanima me dali je kome na žalbu odobreno korištenje? što navesti u žalbi?

----------

